# What is the best brand of Vacuum Sealer



## v1x3n (Apr 25, 2020)

I am currently shopping around for a vacuum sealer, on a limited budget. I have looked at a few brands and the main complaints with these countertop brands, seem to be that the seal has air bubbles or it doesnt fully seal and takes multiple attempts, then there are reviews of the machine completelybreaking down after about 15 uses. I was wondering if there are certain brands that I should narrow my search to. Or should i forget the newer more high tech brands and go for the hand sealing type that you hold down the sealer yourself and it heats and seals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a Foodsaver that is over 10years old and never had a problem. I purchased extra sealing rings but have not needed them yet.

Only problems I've had when sealing is foods that are wet. The moisture can prevent a good seal. One solution is to freeze the food prior to sealing. This works really well for blanched vegetables like brocolli, and I've done that with meat too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I can only attest to a Weston 65-0501.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I use a food saver as well about 8 years old still workin


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a Foodsaver and have a spare one but not the same model.

First one I had died after 25 years, was so old there was no parts for it.

Wet foods can be a problem sometimes, use the wet setting and make two seals.

Do the second one after you wipe out any residual product or moisture in front of the first.

I double seal all bags on both ends as a matter of course.

You have to be careful not to damage the bag in any way,

check the bag about an hour after you seal it to see if there is any leakage.

Last week I pulled bag of hamburg out for use, it had lost its seal somehow.

The bag was frozen to the meat so no burn was present.

IMHO. they could make the bags about .002"-.003" thicker for freezers.

Very early on (1980's) I did a 100 pounds of rice, every bag was pierced by the grains.

That ended that, used 5 gallon pails and purged them with either CO2 or nitrogen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I hae had a foodsaver for about 15 years no problems, except juices from meat preventing a good seal. I have read that some of the newer ones have a feature that takes care of that. Biggest thing is the bags you use. Walmart brand sucks. I thought I was saving 5 bucks but ended up tossing half of the roll out. Food save brand works great. I also had good luck with black and decker brand.

I watched a couple of videos and if I could afford it I would get a chamber vac. Bags are only a couple of pennies each and you could vacum seal soup if you wanted to

al


----------

